# Blue Pearl Wont Eat



## CaptAmer33 (Mar 28, 2011)

I just bought a large Blue Pearl Pirahna and it will not eat shrimp and has only eaten one small goldfish since a week ago when i brought it home. I put a large pool comet in with it because i thought it was ignoring the fish and maybe wasnt intesrested in the smaller fish but he wont eat that one either. Any advice?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CaptAmer33 said:


> I just bought a large Blue Pearl Pirahna and it will not eat shrimp and has only eaten one small goldfish since a week ago when i brought it home. I put a large pool comet in with it because i thought it was ignoring the fish and maybe wasnt intesrested in the smaller fish but he wont eat that one either. Any advice?


Blue pearal piranha... now thats a new one lol

As for your question if you just got it a week ago and it is a decent size then it is not abnormal if it doesn't want to eat yet. Just keep offering it food every few days and eventually it should take it. What size is it? Also do you know the species or have a pic?

On a side not i would quit feeding goldfish and switch to better alternitives.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

What is a blue pearl piranha?

New piranhas take a while to eat, it is most likely stress from being moved and put in a new tank.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

ill bet money its a rhom







lol and yea i agree with whats posted above. i would not only quit with the goldfish though i would remove the ones you have in the tank right now. dont be alarmed if a P doesnt eat right away in a new tank. and as said above please tell us more about your tank and your fish such as size so we can better help.


----------



## CaptAmer33 (Mar 28, 2011)

Blue Diamond sorry it was late last night

I have it in a 90 gal tank

IMG_8270.jpg


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Would of been cool to see what a blue pearl was


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Blue marble yes pearl no....

I would stop feeding those goldfish and comets as they lead to disease and arent very nutritional also remove that pond comet as that would make him even more shy and not want to eat. Piranhas are not those blood thirsty ravaging beasts hollywood portrays them to be so keep in mind that he needs proper care and maintenance to become a beast


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

CaptAmer33 said:


> Would of been cool to see what a blue pearl was


probably would of been the result of a black pygo and purple blue super sparkly pacu serraminnow rhom breeding result yep thats it


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I was wondering what a blue pearl was too


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


>


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks more eel like


----------



## Xingu Rhom (May 22, 2011)

Make sure your water parameters are correct. It is not unusual for a fish to go several weeks without eating after being stressed. Your pirahana will not starve to death, just keep offering food every few days and also try to feed at night with dim light or no light.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Just give your fish time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Just to give you an idea on how long it can take to get them eatting, my Geryi refused to eat for 10 weeks. Even then he only had 1/2 a piece of shrimp and then went another 6 weeks. He eats on a regular basis now, but dont panic if it takes a while for that to happen.


----------

